# How is Milk shipped in Spain?



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)

Milk in Spain is shipped in Spanish Galleons!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2020)

That looks like a half galleon to me.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)

@Aunt Bea   You are correct....I guess they cut corners.





The Milk Pirates




Seattle Seafair milk carton derby boat races, Seattle, Washington, people make water craft, using milk cartons for flotation , using paper, or plastic cartons. The cartons can be put under the boat or attached to it. Boats must be propelled without motors.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2020)

Be sure to wear a helmet if you compete in the milk carton derby races!


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 13, 2020)

Quickly now...

How do you pronounce S I L K ?

What do cows drink?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2020)

Reminds me of a poster from another life


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)

Food Prices in Spain- SUPERMARKETS IN SPAIN


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)

Grupo Gallegos - Got Milk? - Brave - Spanish


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Jan 13, 2020)

post 9, tickled my brain, Okay, how did cows get rid of milk before the first man milked a cow?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> post 9, tickled my brain, Okay, how did cows get rid of milk before the first man milked a cow?


I will do it!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2020)

Low Certified Alternative Milk Fat Gluten Free Emergency Bulk Food Storage 4-Gallon Pail 533 Servings


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 16, 2020)

TravelinMan said:


> Quickly now...
> 
> How do you pronounce S I L K ?
> 
> What do cows drink?



If you answered milk, you are among the majority of Amerians.  Adult cows, not calves, drink water!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2020)

1936 calendar is same as 2020


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2020)

Milky Way


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2020)

EPOCA - Banana Milk & Chocolate Milk TV Commercial (Spanish)


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


----------

